# Our Mitsubishi Fuso Plow Truck (Pictures and Video)



## TomG

Here is our Fuso plow truck. I love plowing in this truck because it is a cabover and you can see exactly where your blade is. If you haven't plowed in a cabover you have no idea what your missing. We have a 9' Fisher Plow on it and a 3 yard Economizer sander.


----------



## TomG

More Pictures and another video. The first picture is the plow control, and the second is the sander control.


----------



## qualitylawn

is that truck 4 wheel drive?


----------



## TomG

qualitylawn;1216423 said:


> is that truck 4 wheel drive?


Yes the truck is a 4x4


----------



## mackclmodel

I know it's an old thread but what type of fuel mileage do you get plowing with the mitsu ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I have an 07 FE (2wd) model, and I get no better than 12mpg on the highway. Being it's 4wd, I'm sure it gets less than that.


Mileage while plowing ? I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## mackclmodel

Dogplow Dodge;1546428 said:


> I have an 07 FE (2wd) model, and I get no better than 12mpg on the highway. Being it's 4wd, I'm sure it gets less than that.
> 
> Mileage while plowing ? I didn't know there was such a thing.


Did you plow with it ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

mackclmodel;1546448 said:


> Did you plow with it ?


Plow with a 2wd box truck ? No.

Point is, if I'm doing regular cruising around and getting 12, I cannot imagine getting better mileage otherwise.


----------



## gene gls

Dogplow Dodge;1546640 said:


> Plow with a 2wd box truck ? No.
> 
> Point is, if I'm doing regular cruising around and getting 12, I cannot imagine getting better mileage otherwise.


What do you have for an engin? I used to adverage 14 with my 4 banger diesel, no highway, all local.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

gene gls;1546841 said:


> What do you have for an engin? I used to adverage 14 with my 4 banger diesel, no highway, all local.


300 Cu Inch 4banger diesel. I've done the mileage thing dozens of times, and the best I ever got was 13.5, but that was on a long trip, and I wasn't loaded with materials. My foot was very relaxed that day, as I didn't have to be there in a hurry. Every time I do the mileage thing it's generally around 11 to 12 MPG, pretty much hovering around 12

Love the truck because it does everything I need. Would have preferred a 4x4, but there wasn't one available when I was looking.

BTW, the only time I got better mileage was when my kids used the truck for some expedition down to south NJ. They were very gentile on the pedal while driving apparently..


----------



## 04tundra

looks awesome, must be nice to see the plow


----------



## mackclmodel

04tundra;1547489 said:


> looks awesome, must be nice to see the plow


It should be awesome. This will be my first year plowing in a little truck anyways.


----------



## robtown

I have an 8.6 v plow on my w4500 cabover 2wd drive and it plows great. Turning radius is the best. It is a desiel and i get about 12 mpg


----------



## mackclmodel

robtown;1586429 said:


> I have an 8.6 v plow on my w4500 cabover 2wd drive and it plows great. Turning radius is the best. It is a desiel and i get about 12 mpg


I'm running a 8.5 Fisher V on the Fuso to this year. Turning radius is incredible so much better than the old R-Model Mack. The only complaint I have is the plow sucks and is way to light duty for municipal street plowing


----------



## robtown

Wow thats wierd ...i love the v plow and the thing weighs like 900 pounds, but i mostly do commercial lots.


----------



## mackclmodel

Thats exactly what this plow should be used for, lots and driveways.


----------



## G.Landscape

We love our Cab over Mits, great for small downtown lots, and salting is amazing because you can pull a u-turn in even the smallest lot and don;t have to shut the salter off. And just did the calculation yesterday we are doing about 10mpg while plowing.

Also ours is only 2wd and we have never had an issue getting stuck.


----------



## gene gls

G.Landscape;1588602 said:


> We love our Cab over Mits, great for small downtown lots, and salting is amazing because you can pull a u-turn in even the smallest lot and don;t have to shut the salter off. And just did the calculation yesterday we are doing about 10mpg while plowing.
> 
> Also ours is only 2wd and we have never had an issue getting stuck.


You can get a locker for the rearend. I had one put in mine. It was a little noisy when turning on dry pavement, made the tires wear faster.


----------



## mackclmodel

We finally had a storm that I had to fuel up mid way through. Here's what I got, 1.71 gallons per hour or get ready 5.478 mpg plowing streets. WOW I thought it would get better than that. My old F-450 got 5mpg's and had alot more power.


----------



## gene gls

mackclmodel;1594747 said:


> We finally had a storm that I had to fuel up mid way through. Here's what I got, 1.71 gallons per hour or get ready 5.478 mpg plowing streets. WOW I thought it would get better than that. My old F-450 got 5mpg's and had alot more power.


I think you need to look for a fuel leak some where.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

gene gls;1595082 said:


> I think you need to look for a fuel leak some where.


My FE140 was just recalled for that very reason. There are fuel line cracks that develop in these trucks over time, and you should have it checked out....


----------



## mackclmodel

Dogplow Dodge;1595257 said:



> My FE140 was just recalled for that very reason. There are fuel line cracks that develop in these trucks over time, and you should have it checked out....


There's no fuel leaks, it sat on my drivway for over 24 hrs and there wasn't so much as an oil spot on the asphalt. The trucks a 98' FG 4x4 and it has the 5 speed which is geared way way to tall, so you really need to zing it right out to get any type of performance plus I had about 2 plus yds of wet sand for ballast in it. Plus 135hp and a little over 230 lb ft of torque aint much. :laughing:


----------



## icudoucme

Awesome Setup. I love the cab forwards. I can't wait till I can finally buy one. I hope it makes you lots of money!


----------



## mackclmodel

icudoucme;1595432 said:


> Awesome Setup. I love the cab forwards. I can't wait till I can finally buy one. I hope it makes you lots of money!


Awesome little truck and great plow truck, only got stuck once this last 2' storm and thats when I was trying to stack it a little to deep.


----------

